

This website extracts GPS data from EXIF and locates a photo on map - peterholl
http://www.pic2map.com

======
oregondan
I recently discovered the Photo Find app for iOS, which does the same thing:

[https://itunes.apple.com/app/id939480376](https://itunes.apple.com/app/id939480376)

------
programmernews3
This is why you should remove EXIF data before sharing photos to protect your
privacy

~~~
programmernews3
Here is a tool one can use for that and other metadata removal:

[https://mat.boum.org/](https://mat.boum.org/)

------
vgallur
There's also [http://www.verexif.com/en/](http://www.verexif.com/en/)

------
thecoolguy11
Not a single photo i tried returned results??

